# ترانيم عن الصليب



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2007)

النهاردة عيد الصليب
كل سنه وانتم بألف سلامة
شويه ترانيم كدة علشان خاطر عيد الصليب
ترنيمة صليبى يا صليبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/15174467/f641af57/
___online.html?s=1
حين ارى صليب
http://www.4shared.com/file/16618242/59eb25d5/
B05____.html?s=1
شال صليبنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/22784114/39e3e760/
__online.html?s=1
فوق الصليب
http://www.4shared.com/file/13556423/bdc8428d/__online.html?s=1
يايسوع هناك فى الصليب
http://www.4shared.com/file/16870286/82cd12ff/_____.html?s=1
فى يوم على الصليب
http://www.4shared.com/file/21214164/1a9798f8/A02____.html?s=1
خلى الصليب عالى
http://www.4shared.com/file/24268864/bf88ef78/___online.html?s=1


سلام ونعمه 


​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم عن الصليب*

كل سنة وانت طيب 
مرسي علي الترانيم   انا لسة هحملها


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم عن الصليب*

كولكشن حلو بجد عن الصليب
وبتعجبنى اوى ترنيمة " فى يوم على الصليب" لفاديا بزى 
...ميرسى يا جورج وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم عن الصليب*

مشكورررر على هذه الترانيم حلوة


----------



## bigeng_moth (19 مارس 2009)

مرسي خالص و كل سنة و انتم طيبيين


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

ميرررررسى على الترانيم يا جو

 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## jako (19 مارس 2009)

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ماريتا (25 مارس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا جدا جدا على الترانيم*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## amal_mans (14 أبريل 2009)

:sami73::sami73:ميرسى خالص الترانيم حلوة خالص وهادية بس ليه مش كلها بتتحمل ؟؟


----------



## tonylovejesus (15 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا لمجهودك 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا oesi_no​


----------



## remoo (22 مارس 2010)

shokran 3ala el taramen  el gamelh de 
  laken momken taranem gededa
ana mo7tagha gedan


----------



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2010)

*


شكرا ليكم

ترانيم رائعه

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين

*


----------

